# Hansel and Gretel?



## Silversnake418 (Jun 13, 2007)

I was wondering anyone know how many hansel and gretel stories there are out there? Ones where Gretel is fattened more specifically? Can anyone send me some links?


----------



## Zoom (Jun 14, 2007)

In most of them, H&G have to be made older, to avoid age restrictions. I remember seeing two or three other ones (one by Biggie at http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20194459 ) and there are quite a few other stories where the names are similar but not exact (Greta, etc.) and the situations different.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jun 18, 2007)

That's story is actually how I found this site awhile back. I gotta say it's great. I was wondering if there were anymore. Hell does anyone know any other BBW weight gain fairy tale like stories, I know someone wrote a Goldilocks one awhile back, anybody help me out here?


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jun 28, 2007)

Bump Anyone out there?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 28, 2007)

WG Fanta-sizer R.B. Lawrence wrote a Sleeping Beauty variation, which originally appeared in the men's mag _BUF_ and can presently be found in the Weight Room Story Archives here.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 29, 2007)

Leute, lest das echte Märchen, bei Hänsel und Gretel werden keine Frauen gemästet, nur Männer. Im günstigsten Falle muss Gretel nicht hungern, das ist alles. Und jetzt hört auf, deutsche Märchen zu verhunzen. Denkt euch eure eigenen aus!


----------

